# Change login/passowrd



## JamminJoe (Apr 18, 2007)

I keep getting the following message even though I changed my login/password, is this to be expected? 

JamminJoe: You have an outdated BBS Member Code in your profile. 'time' was replaced on 23 March, 2007. Please update the BBS Member Code in your bbs profile to the current code before 23 April, 2007 so the BBS can continue to recognize you as a TUG Member. This procedure has changed since you last did it. Click here for detailed instructions.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 18, 2007)

Joe,

You have a PM


----------



## JamminJoe (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Bill, what does your reply mean? I have a PM?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

It means he has sent you a Private Message via the bulletin board.

In the upper right corner of this page, below where it says "Welcome JamminJoe", click on the "Private Messages" link to see your private message.


----------



## JamminJoe (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you. I finally see there is a part 2 to update the information which I have successfully done and the message is gone


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry, too slow in sending you the PM. 

Forget about it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

JamminJoe said:


> Thank you. I finally see there is a part 2 to update the information which I have successfully done and the message is gone



Great!  Glad you were able to figure that out.  

Now don't forget to keep going to Part III, as that will greatly simplify your ability to login to everything on TUG.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 18, 2007)

hi, i updated my profile and keep getting the alert. help,please


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 18, 2007)

I still see "time" in your profile.


----------



## JamminJoe (Apr 18, 2007)

Part 3  ??? No more error message, how do I complete this ??


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 18, 2007)

you look ok to me joe...what issues are you having?


----------



## JamminJoe (Apr 18, 2007)

Great, I am having none, I guess I am all set. Thank you!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

JamminJoe said:


> Part 3  ??? No more error message, how do I complete this ??



I blew that.  Once you got rid of time in your profile, the bbs no longer showed you that notice with the link.

Same post is linked in the "Effect of new TUG Member Login System on BBS" item in the Global Announcements at the top of all bbs pages.

It is also a 'sticky' thread near the top of the thread list here in the About TUG BBS forum.

Here's a *direct link*.


----------



## JamminJoe (Apr 19, 2007)

I believe I am all set, thanks for all of your assistance.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

JamminJoe said:


> I believe I am all set, thanks for all of your assistance.



Yep, you're 'home free' now.  :whoopie:


----------



## california-bighorn (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought I had completed the new log on process, but now after reading this I'm not so sure. I still have the message in red at the top of the page when I log on, but I changed my user ID and password and just tried them and they work. Did I fail to follow thru with something or will the message just go away? If this helps, I'm shown as a TUG member on replies on the bulletion board. Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

california-bighorn said:


> I thought I had completed the new log on process, but now after reading this I'm not so sure. I still have the message in red at the top of the page when I log on, but I changed my user ID and password and just tried them and they work. Did I fail to follow thru with something or will the message just go away? If this helps, I'm shown as a TUG member on replies on the bulletion board. Thanks



You have the wrong value in the BBS Member Code section of your bbs profile.  'time' has been discontinued and will not be recognized by the bbs after April 22.

This post will guide you through the process of fixing this.  If you can access the reviews okay, just skip down to PART II of the post:
*Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS*


----------

